# الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير



## طاقة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أضع بين يديكم ملف شرح رائع عن الألية الميكانيكية لعمل العنفات الريحية بالإضافة لشرح تصميمي لشفرة العنفة...... مع العلم ان هذا الموضوع يتم الأن العمل به وفق برامج مخصصة لهذا المجال ولكن ستجدون الإفادة بهذا الملف وهو ملف باللغة العربية تم ترجمته من احدث المراجع الأجنبية ....... أرجو أن ينال رضاكم


----------



## مراد بو معراف (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mkalash (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشششششششششكور جدا


----------



## وبك استجير (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير .....السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
دعاء عظيم لأنس بن مالك 
من دعا به لم يكن لأحد عليه سبيل، فقد حدث عبد الله بن إبان الثقفي رضي الله عنه قال: وجهني الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي في طلب أنس بن مالك فظننت أنه يتوارى عنه فأتيته بخيلي ورجلي فإذا هو جالس على باب داره مدا رجليه فقلت له: أجب الأمير، فقال : أي الأمراء؟ فقلت أبو محمد الحجاج، فقال غير مكترث قد أذله الله ما أرى أذل منه لأن العزيز من عز بطاعة الله والذليل من ذل بمعصية الله، و صاحبك قد بغى وطغى واعتدى وخالف كتاب الله والسنة.. والله لينتقم الله منه. فقلت له: أقصر عن الكلام وأجب الأمير. 
قال: نعم 
قال: أنت الذي تدعو علينا وتسبنا؟ 
قال: نعم 
قال: ومم ذاك؟ 
قال: لأنك عاص لربك مخالف لسنة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتعز أعداء الله وتذل أولياء الله. فقال له: أتدري ما أريد أن أفعل بك قال : لا 
قال: سأقتلك شر قتلة 
قال أنس : لو علمت أن ذلك بيدك لعبدتك من دون الله 
قال الحجاج: ولم ذاك ؟ 
قال : لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علمني دعاء وقال من دعا به كل صباح لو يكن لأحد عليه سبيل، وقد دعوت به في صباحي هذا 
فقال الحجاج : علمنيه!! 
فقال أنس : معاذ الله أن اعلمه لأحد ما دمت أنت في الحياة. 
فقال الحجاج: خلوا سبيله. 
فقال الحاجب : أيها الأمير لنا من طلبه كذا وكذا يوما حتى أخذناه فكيف نخلي سبيله؟ 
قال الحجاج : لقد رأيت على عاتقه أسدين عظيمين فاتحين أفواههما. 
ثم إن أنس رضي الله عنه لما حضرته الوفاة علم الدعاء لإخوانه ..وهو : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..بسم الله خير الأسماء..بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه أذى..بسم الله الكافي ..بسم الله المعافي..بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم..بسم الله على نفسي وديني..و بسم الله على أهلي و مالي..بسم الله على كل شيء أعطانيه ربـي..الله أكبر ..الله أكبر..الله أكبر..أعوذ بالله مما أخاف وأحذر..الله ربـي لا أشرك به شيئا عز جارك وجل ثناؤك وتقدست أسماؤك..ولا إله غيرك ..اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر كل جبار عنيد وشيطان مريد..ومن شر قضاء السوء..ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ..إن ربي على صراط مستقيم.


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جازاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## اراس الكردي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
و الف شكر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية ...........


----------



## المهندس المنيني (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## همك محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر الك يا طيب


----------



## م.ي.ش. (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## fraidi (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيراااااااا


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## alcabon85 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير عالموضوع الكتير مفيد
بس اذا ممكن شي بالعربي عن الطبقة الحدية


----------



## طاقة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*الطبقة الحدية*

أرجو أن يكون هذا الملف مفيد عن الطبقة الحدية وهو باللغة العربية.........


----------



## hwsam1984 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hwsam1984 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم أريد تفاصيل أكثر عن ألية كبح السرعة الزائد مع الرسوم والصور وآلية قياس السرعة وربط الآليتتن ببعضهما ضمن عنفة ريحية .
وسوآل آخر عن زوايا ميل المروحة وعدد الشفرات فيها


----------



## jassim78 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة وياريت لو تنطيني معلومات اكثر عن تصاميم التوربين الرياحي لاني مهتم بهذا الموضوع ان امكن مع التقدير


----------



## jassim78 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

والله يااخي العزيز اني بصراحة مهتم جدا بموضوع التوربينات الرياحية وخصوصا انها مثال جيد للطاقة البديلة ونظيف ومتوفر على الرغم من بعض المشاكل البسيطة فيه فياريت لو نفتح فرع في قسم الطاقة البديلة يهتم بهذا الموضوع


----------



## jawedjad (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا على جهودك و أتمنى للجميع التقدم


----------



## طاقة (17 يناير 2009)

أاسف جدا على تأخري بالرد وذلك بسبب انشغالي ........ وسأحاول قريبا ان شاء الله الرد وتوفير جميع الملفات المطلوبة......


----------



## ali_elbhadli (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ولو هي مطولة وبدون اي رسوم دقيقة للتصميم


----------



## eng.m.a (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ...........


----------



## الساحر (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك .................نحن بنتظار الجديد


----------



## سنان محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا" على هذه المعلومات , واذهب الى تأييد ماذكره الاخ jassim78 من تخصيص اقسام ثابتة لهذا النوع من الطاقات البديلة وكذلك الطاقة الشمسية لكونا متوفرة في وطننا العربي وتقنياتها ليست معقدة ولا غامضة , ارفع طلبي هذا الى السيد المشرف د محمد باشراحيل


----------



## جبل ثمر (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,,,,,


----------



## ليث الشمري (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونحن بانتظار كل ماهو جديد ومفيد ... وكون الموضوع باللغه العربيه شي جيد ويعود بالفائده بشكل كبير


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (27 أغسطس 2009)

* مشاركة قيمة و مجهود رائع
لك خالص الشكر و التقدير*


----------



## alaa_alahmad (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
و الف شكر*​


----------



## fehmi (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسنت صنعا شيء جميل فعلا


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*     من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​​​​*​


----------



## dilyaro (12 يوليو 2010)

نشكر جهودك القيمة


----------



## يونس دلي (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك


----------



## نشوان على حمادي (9 أغسطس 2010)

عندي بحث عن الطاقة الريحية الرجو من كل من لديه شي يفيدني الرسال على اميلي [email protected]وجزاكم الله كل خير اخوكم نشوان


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (9 أغسطس 2010)

هل يوجد آلية تصميم العنفات رأسية المحور باللغة العربية ؟ أكون شاكراً تفضلكم بالنشر


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## engkoko (18 أغسطس 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## م. يامن خضور (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## mustafa' (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## فاتح مجد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

باركك الله
حضرتك زلمة كويس وأكابر وعم بتحكي بالعلم
مو مثل هدول جماعة المي والهيدروجين ومابعرف شو هالتخريف


----------



## غالب الرشيد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعطيك العافية ...........*​


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## محمد الشارود (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا كتاب جميل


----------



## ahmedyou (24 يناير 2011)

تسلم بارك الله فيك لافادتنا


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حافظ خديم الله (20 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## القاسم عبدة (27 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## thaer11 (13 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا زميل


----------

